# JD4300 questions



## dolomite (Aug 7, 2015)

I am looking at purchasing a 1999 JD4300 with a 420 loader, 2000 hrs, 4WD, they are asking $11,500. I have two questions. The wiring harness below the seat looks like it has been cut or eating by mice, the seat sensor is not connected and not on the tractor, see pic. I have attached a pic of the loader where it attaches to the tractor, should it look like this? The tractor started right up, everything seems to work, but this is my first tractor purchase. The tractor held the loader, unloaded, w/out sinking. I would appreciate any thoughts. Thank you


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

don't know that machine. a lot of times you'll find safety switches disconnected by previous owners. My tractor has some wiring I did myself, and the old wires are still there, but don't do anything, just never bothered to remove them.

don't know that machine or loader, but it seems odd that the square peg isn't quite even to the square hole, but at first look, it does seem like there is a stop there, so when that square peg holds weight it puts pressure against the little flat stop on the top of the square hole, to take the load. I now nothing about this machine, just my observation.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Second pic alone would make me take step back from purchasing tractor.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Ditto what Thomas said. I suspect that will be a costly repair in the near future. The tractor has either been abused or worked enough to bring out a weak point.


----------

